# Bixby Judging - still needed



## flyin'illini (May 6, 2010)

*I got this email today.  If you can come on out.

**To:* Merl Whitebook <[email protected]>
*Sent:* Wed, May 5, 2010 5:45:45 PM
*Subject:* Call for CBJ's Bixby BBQ  and Music May 8-Saturday

Call for CBJ's
 Bixby BBQ and Music Festival (  http://www.bixbyrotarybbq.com/)   at Washington Irving Park (Memorial and Arkansas River bridge,) Bixby  Oklahoma has room for 16 more CBJ's.  If you are free this Saturday, May  8, please call or contact Mike Gately.  
  Please plan on arriving at 9:30 a.m.  Judging will conclude at 2:00  p.m.
 If you are available, please e-mail or call Mike Gately to register,  at:
[email protected]
  or call 918-810-3277
  See you Saturday.
 Merl Whitebook
KCBS Contest Rep


----------

